# It doesnt get much better



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Not the first limit of scamp Ive ever caught but by far the largest grade. Us three and my buddy holnding the camera had a great day


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are some STUD Scamp! Great job


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What is a scamp? They like like nice fish for sure. And where do you catch them, in the bay or Gulf? O*D*W


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice haul of scamp!!!! I loves me some scamps!!!!!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> What is a scamp? They like like nice fish for sure. And where do you catch them, in the bay or Gulf? O*D*W


Scamp is a grouper...keepers are caught offshore


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good ones!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome!!! Nice job.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you guys...

GREAT mess of fish.

Jim


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are some big scamp. Congrats!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome catch! Those are some nice ones for sure!


----------



## Dirt Ball (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice...dinner at your place?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------

